# Who needs a chrome Merckx fork?



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got a beautiful Merckx 1" threaded fork. It's chrome, in nice condition, and has a very nice crown. I took it off an older Giordana and converted to threadless. I couldn't get the old Cinnelli stem out, so it's just cut and still in there, but I'm told a little heat will get it right out.

Anybody need one?


----------

